# OpenTshirts online design studio



## FLAMBO (May 28, 2012)

Hey folks have a look at what we were able to come up with using the opentshirts software.

It was a long and very hard task to complete but in the end, 1 graphic artists and three web developers {familiar with OT software} completed it.

Self Design Your Tshirts, Mugs, Phone and Tablet Cases

I get loads of emails from ppl asking how i did it, and i simply tell them i had to work with different ppl at different stages + i had to do a lot of reading up to keep abreast with the technical bits


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Sweet, how many mods did you have to buy, and how many were freebies?


----------



## Monster Press (Jul 21, 2017)

I dont think the link you used is still working. Can you repost I am looking to do something similar. Thanks Tk


----------

